# Euer Wunschmotorrad



## xTaR (6. Oktober 2008)

In Anlehnung an den Wunschauto Thread - hier nun mal die Motorradvariante. 

Ich fang direkt mal an :

Kawasaki Ninja ZX-12R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Obwohl das Teil langsamer als mein Motorrad ist , hört sie sich einfach geiler an ;D


Gogo ihr seid dran !


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

japaner sucken!

die harley vrod is goil. harleys sind generell sehr sehr nice. DA haste guten sound


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn dann sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das beste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
XD hahaha


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder das beste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach nur LOL


----------



## Rhokan (6. Oktober 2008)

Googelt mal nach Gunbus 410  DAS ist ein Motorrad!


----------



## Duni (6. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Googelt mal nach Gunbus 410  DAS ist ein Motorrad!


Das ist ja mal geil.

Also ich hätte später gern mal ne Honda CBF 1000.

Duni


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist das beste motorad <.<


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

Irgend wann werd ich die R1 auch haben und dann gibt es einen neuen Ghost Rider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenns ums traummottorad geht dann ganz klar die Ducati Desmosedici RR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenns um eins geht das ich irgendwann haben werde dann ganz klar die Honda CBR1000RR Fireblade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar Aprillia hat aber ziemlich was unter der Haube und schön ist sie auch noch <3

edit: R1 ist auch imbaaaa!!!!


----------



## Deathscar (7. Oktober 2008)

Werde erst 16 also greife ich nicht so hoch:
Aprilla RS125


----------



## SeRuM (7. Oktober 2008)

http://www.moped-museum.de/sonstige-mopeds...n-schwalbe1.jpg
oder etwas mehr motorad 
http://www.rene-sachs.de/simson4.jpg



Jetzt haltet ihr mich alle für verückt nur diese neumodischendinger find ich net so doll zudem ist die schwalbe erschwinglicher .
Und sieht echt gut aus meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Deathscar (7. Oktober 2008)

gut ich habe ina garage auch noch ein schach mofa stehen. geht ab.....baujahr 1973


gut eig ist es ja ne Hercules, aber das ist ja den wenigsten noch geläufig......


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> http://www.moped-museum.de/sonstige-mopeds...n-schwalbe1.jpg
> oder etwas mehr motorad
> http://www.rene-sachs.de/simson4.jpg
> 
> ...


schwalbe is nur in schwarz geil. zumindest von den farben in denen ich schon welche geshen hab^^ weiß geht mal gar nich und das blau da gefällt mir auch net.


----------



## Deathscar (7. Oktober 2008)

gut ich habe ina garage auch noch ein schach mofa stehen. geht ab.....baujahr 1973


gut eig ist es ja ne Hercules, aber das ist ja den wenigsten noch geläufig......


----------



## Deathscar (7. Oktober 2008)

Sry fürs Doppelposting


Gut die Schlaben und die Simsons, aber ma ehrlich, die haben doch keinen Durchzug, mit einem herkömmlich Roller wird ma doch schon abgehängt...


dau gibst son geilen comic , aber der ist leider nicht verlinkbar...


----------



## xTaR (7. Oktober 2008)

Deathscar schrieb:


> Sry fürs Doppelposting
> 
> 
> Gut die Schlaben und die simsons, aber ma ehrlich, die haben doch keien durchzug, mit einem hekömmlich roller wird ma doch schon abgehängt...
> ...



Allerdings ;D

Aber wenn du auf einer R1 , 999R oder auf einer Hayabusa sitzt ist alles dagegen lahm ;D

Freut mich immer wieder wenn ich mit 310 diese ganzen Mercedes Linksspurschleicher überhole ...


----------



## Avyn (7. Oktober 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal geil.
> 
> Also ich hätte später gern mal ne Honda CBF 1000.
> 
> Duni



Ich hab die CBF 600. Ist zwar ein bissl kleiner aber liebe das Teil einfach.


----------



## xTaR (7. Oktober 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich hab die CBF 600. Ist zwar ein bissl kleiner aber liebe das Teil einfach.



Jaa die guten Hondas. Mein erstes Motorrad war eine CBR 400. Honda fährt sich einfach super , aber leider nicht gerade die Geschwindigkeitsmonster. Selbst die Fireblade 1000RR ist relativ langsam.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Oktober 2008)

Deathscar schrieb:


> Werde erst 16 also greife ich nicht so hoch:
> Aprilla RS125




Ne, hol dir die alte Aprilia RS 125 Replica, die geht mehr ab, dank Hochleistungsmotor und sieht dicker aus und wird oft als große verwechselt und der Sozius ist auch viel gemütlicher, denk immer an die Beifahrerinnen, die du damit abschleppen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und immer schön vorsichtig fahren (Finden die Weiber übrigens auch besser und wollen daher lieber mitfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Avyn (7. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Jaa die guten Hondas. Mein erstes Motorrad war eine CBR 400. Honda fährt sich einfach super , aber leider nicht gerade die Geschwindigkeitsmonster. Selbst die Fireblade 1000RR ist relativ langsam.



Ach so langsam sind die garnicht. Die gehn erst bei hohen Drehzahlen ab. Die CBF 600 soll bis zu 220 km/h fahrn, aber das hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert und werd ich auch nicht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Oktober 2008)

nicht dass ich Motorrad fahren würde, aber das ist das beste bike ever.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immencity rules!!!!


----------



## Deathscar (8. Oktober 2008)

@#20
ich werde erst noch 16also greife ich mal nicht zuhoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@#22
Gas gerät hat nicht auch einen sattel O.o
ich abe erst ma ne satte Minute gebraucht, bis ich den gesehen hab....
wenn du damit mal voll in die bremse hackst, was passiret dann???
Dein Schritt, wird irgendwo zwischen Tank und Lenker sein, und du bald ina Klinik xD

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@#21 
Die Replica ist von Design nicht mein geschmack. Das ist Optik-Tuning von Hersteller, ich halte von Optik-Tuning auch sonst nicht viel.....
Kostet zuviel Geld, und so lange habe ich die Motorräder glaube ich nicht


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Mein Wunschmotorrad wäre dieses hier. Hmm da ich aber erst diesen Monat 18 werde und meinen Führerschein noch nicht fertig hab und noch zur Schule gehe werde ich mir dieses wohl noch nicht leisten können werde also noch mit dem Oldtimer (einer Kawasaki) durch die gegend düsen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Apropos Kawasaki. Die steht bei mir zu Hause.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Weiß net mag diese "Rennmotorräder" irgendwie nicht^^ steh da eher auf die älteren Maschienen oder halt Cross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, intressant. Ich mag diese älteren und Cross nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja auf den Maschienen muss man halt total geduckt fahren auf Crossmaschienen und den eher älteren kan man halt schön aufrecht sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt gar nicht. Auch auf diesen Maschinen kann schön gerade sitzen, was man auch meistens macht.


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm muss mir mal die Maschiene von meinem Kumpel ausleihen und einfach mal probieren^^ Sollte vorher aber wieder nüchtern werden oO


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre von Vorteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (8. Oktober 2008)

War grad eben auf der Intermot in Köln, und ich werd mir wohl doch lieber ne Honda CBR750 holen, oder ne Hayabusa^^Aber das dauert ja noch einige Jährchen -.-


----------



## jayare (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


steht bei mir in der garage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wad sonst...


----------



## S.E.Lain (8. Oktober 2008)

Weiß gar nich was ihr hab Supersportler sind doch sowieso die geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. März 2009)

Ich dachte immer nur die Amis schreiben bei der ER-6f auch noch Ninja auf die Seite. Hab gehört das machen die für die Verkaufszahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6912:TDM_900_A.jpg]

Das wäre dann wohl meine Wahl. Hat wenigstens auch noch etwas Drehmoment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2009)

V-Rod Night Rod Special VRSCDX 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> V-Rod Night Rod Special VRSCDX 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das sieht ja mal soooo geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. März 2009)

Allerdings, ersetze das Abblendlicht durch einen wandernden roten Punkt und du hast Knight Rider auf 2 Rädern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Allerdings, ersetze das Abblendlicht durch einen wandernden roten Punkt und du hast Knight Rider auf 2 Rädern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rofl 

Pimp my KITT


----------



## Francis MacBeth (2. März 2009)

mein Wunschmotorrad besitze ich seit August letzten Jahres:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2009)

Ah da hätt ich gleich ne Frage. Ich hab immer von meinem eignen Motorrad geträumt, konnte mir allerdings nie eins leisten. Irgendwann konnt ich dann bei nem Freund auf seiner Harley Davidson hinten drauf mitfahren. War zwar anfangs toll aber nach der Fahrt war ich völlig geschröpft. Das braucht ja doch recht Kraft um sich da vernünftig festzuhalten. Schlussendlich war ich dann irgendwie enttäuscht weils halt nicht so war wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.
Naja wie gesagt selbst gefahren bin ich halt nie drum dacht ich frag ich hier mal wie Ihr das seht. Unterscheidet sich das selbst fahren extrem vom mitfahren? Ist man da nachher auch so kaputt? Und gibts ev ne Möglichkeit um mal irgendwo ne Testfahrt machen zu dürfen ohne dass man nen Motorradschein hat (Nen normalen Autoführerschein hätt ich)?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (2. März 2009)

Motorradfahren ist schon anstrengender als Autofahren.
Man muß sich als Fahrer auch erheblich mehr konzentrieren als im Auto, weil man beim kleinsten Fehler schon nen Abgang machen kann und man halt auch keine Knautschzone hat.

Wie bequem oder unbequem es ist, hängt aber von der Maschine ab, mein Sitzbrötchen ist sowas von bequem, wie ein Sofa aber der eine oder andere unangenehme Schlag ins Kreuz kann schon vorkommen.

Hinten drauf, das hasse ich, ist aber schon ewig her und ich saß nur selten hinten mit drauf. Einfach widerlich, selbst fahren ist genial und tausendmal besser als im Auto zu sitzen, nur das Fehlen von Musik ist ein kleiner Minuspunkt aber man ist einfach näher am Geschehen dran als im Auto.

Du wirst in Deutschland sicherlich niemanden finden, der Dich ohne Führerschein fahren lässt und ich würde es an Deiner Stelle auch nicht tun. Du setzt Dich nicht einfach auf ne Maschine drauf und fährst los, egal wie gut Du Autofahren kannst und mit nem 50er Roller, den Du eventuell fahren darfst ist es auch nicht so vergleichbar.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2009)

Naja die Idee wär halt ein Testgelände gewesen oder sowas, also ein legaler Weg um das auszuprobieren, aber danke für die Info ^^ naja mal schaun, man lebt ja sicher noch son paar Jährchen und hat ja Zeit.


----------



## Hanfgurke (2. März 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Hinten drauf, das hasse ich, ist aber schon ewig her und ich saß nur selten hinten mit drauf. Einfach widerlich, selbst fahren ist genial und tausendmal besser als im Auto zu sitzen, nur das Fehlen von Musik ist ein kleiner Minuspunkt aber man ist einfach näher am Geschehen dran als im Auto.



Die Musik auf dem Motorrad entsteht doch zwischen deinen Beinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Testfahrt, wenn dir das ganze ein paar Kröten wert sein sollte bietet meines Wissens nach der ADAC so etwas an. Ob dich jmd. privates einfach so mit seinem Motorrad mal "testen" lässt ... also ich würd's nicht tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (2. März 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Die Musik auf dem Motorrad entsteht doch zwischen deinen Beinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Zum Thema Testfahrt, wenn dir das ganze ein paar Kröten wert sein sollte bietet meines Wissens nach der ADAC so etwas an. Ob dich jmd. privates einfach so mit seinem Motorrad mal "testen" lässt ... also ich würd's nicht tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch nicht.
In meiner ersten Fahrstunde hab ich mit der 80iger fast nen Weehlie hingelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen meint ich ja nur und bis sich er Spaß eingestellt hat, hatte ich fast den Führerschein und mein eigenes Möpp, die GS650 in der Fahrschule war eh nicht so meins...


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. März 2009)

Ich hatte 'ne F650CS und mein Fahrlehrer hat da einen einen recht stark gekröpften Lenker anbauen lassen. Das Handling war dermaßen genial, damit biste wie auf Wolken durch den Slalom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach ja noch 20 Tage bis zur Saison.


----------



## Maximolider (12. März 2009)

hallo...
es gibt eine möglichkeit das fahren ohne führerschein aus zu probieren,schau mal auf der website von honda deutschland,die letzten 2 jahre haben die immer schnuppertage auf abgesperrten strecken veranstaltet,bei denen man das motorrad und die kleidung gestellt bekommen hat,instruktoren/fahrlehrer gab es dazu auch.honda wollte damit neuen nachwuchs rekrutieren und ältere führerscheininhaber wieder auf das bike bringen,weiß allerdings nicht ob es ganz umsonnst war oder 99 euronen gekostet hat.zumindest zum antesten sehr interessant.

in diesem sinne,

max
(der es einfach nicht übers herz bringt,sich von seiner 900er vergaserdaytona zu trennen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dextra17 (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht 'n Wunschmotorrad aus... Geht ab wie Sau das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (12. März 2009)

hiho...das soll jetzt bestimmt kein flame sein,aber ob ne harley mit 65ps so richtig abgeht wage ich mal zu bezweifeln,hab mal ne probefahrt damit gemacht,dachte,der eimer wäre kaputt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (12. März 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> hiho...das soll jetzt bestimmt kein flame sein,aber ob ne harley mit 65ps so richtig abgeht wage ich mal zu bezweifeln,hab mal ne probefahrt damit gemacht,dachte,der eimer wäre kaputt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer mit einer Harley schnell fahren will macht was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da muss man doch schön cruisen undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "abgehen wie Sau" war eher auf Sound und Fahrgefühl bezogen


----------



## Maximolider (13. März 2009)

dann können wir das natürlich so stehen lassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn dir sound gefällt solltest du es auchmal mit einer ducati monster versuchen,hab so was neben meiner eisernen lady von nem freund in der garage stehen,die diva hat noch einen termignoni-carbonauspuff dran,das macht einen sound da wirst du schwach.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Kurvenräubern einfach ein Traum. Habe mir sagen lassen mit einem LeoVince ist der Sound auch ganz nett. Der Dreizylinder faucht auch so ganz nett. Aber wer eher auf's Blubbern steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Torhall (13. März 2009)

GSX R750 Irgendwann...*träumt*


----------



## Stancer (13. März 2009)

Kauf ich mir April oder Mai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. März 2009)

jaja mein traum bike wird ne honda haben die besten motoren die es gibt 
hier mein bike ^^ das mein traumbike ist


----------



## Doodlekeks (14. März 2009)

Honda V4 

http://imagesme.net/tuvie/honda-v4-concept5.jpg


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> Honda V4
> 
> http://imagesme.net/tuvie/honda-v4-concept5.jpg


Hab ich auf der Swiss-Moto gesehen.

Völlig unmöglich den so umzusetzen.


----------



## Servon (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Münch Mammut 2000! 

*schmacht*


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Servon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum denk ich jetzt nur an david hasselhoff


----------



## Servon (16. März 2009)

Stimmt schon, sehr futuristisches Design.
Aber gerade die Technik ist  sehr beeindruckend. Dazu kommt noch der Mythos Münch. Es wird nur schwer die 305 N/m zu zähmen.


----------



## squirrel (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz klar die neue bmw s1000rr


----------

